
The Bias of ‘Professionalism’ Standards - bsanr2
https://ssir.org/articles/entry/the_bias_of_professionalism_standards
======
goodhacker
I would tend to agree with this. Except in the UK it isn't purely based on
colour but based on class. White working class kids who come from coastal
towns are some of the most deprived and underrepresented segments of the UK
population as a whole.

